# PNW BBQ



## DivebumOR (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello all,
First off I have heard that people in the Pacific Northwest do not know BBQ. Well since I have traveled all over the USA and a bunch in the south I have learned that BBQ needs to be done low and slow. I also know that it is best to smoke your meats with local woods to impart that local flair.
So I have been smoking meat for a good 10 years now but always with either a vertical propane smoker or a vertical Traeger and both worked well but still was not what I remember from being down south. 
so Saturday my wife bought me my first stick burner. It is nothing special ( Oklahoma Joes “ Highland”) but it is mine and it has already cooked meat. I am excited to do some ribs and a butt real soon and eventually a Texas brisket. Since I am in the Pacific Northwest I would love some input from fellow PNW residents on what wood they use in their stick burners. 
I am happy to be here and will always search before I ask.


----------



## Mastercaster (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome from Texas! Can’t wait to see what you dial up out of that new stick burner.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## negolien (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome from Sacramento, California...I been using some peach and apple with hickory...


----------



## DivebumOR (Mar 10, 2020)

negolien said:


> Welcome from Sacramento, California...I been using some peach and apple with hickory...


Negolien,
Do you happen to also cook Santa Maria BBQ? My wife family is really big into that and not only did she get me this offset she has also asked me to make her a Santa Maria Pit for Tri Tip.
Thanks again for the advice. 
I have one for you if you have not tried it yet go over to central coast Santa Maria Area and get some California Coastal Live Oak. It is what we use to heat the Santa Maria Pit and it is a good smoke flavor. Not sure how it would work in a traditional offset cooker but might be awesome.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 11, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2020)

Welcome from NorCal! Wish you many good cooks!


----------

